# Drama mit der absenkbaren Cube Sattelstütze



## Orikson (6. März 2017)

Hey Leute,

wir (ich und meine Freundin) habe da ein "Problem" mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze an ihrem Cube Stereo 140 HPA vom letzten Jahr. Zu erst war schon mal die Seilzughülle an der Lenkerfernbedienung hin weil der Konstrukteur scheinbar noch nie was von Endhülsen gehört hat. Wurde zwar gewechselt, aber wieder ihne Endhülsen.

Das eigentliche Problem ist aber dass die Sattelstütze die letzten paar Zentimeter so extrem schwer reingeht, dass meine Freundin diese nicht durch einfaches draufsetzten ganz absenken kann. Wenn man absteigt, mit dem Oberkörper auf den Sattel legt und sich am Fahrradrahmen nach unten zieht bekommt man sie rein. Dabei kommt es mir nicht so vor als ob etwas defekt wäre. Es ist eher so als ob die eingebaute Luftfeder (soweit das eine ist) viel zu straff ist.

Daher frage ich mich ob ihr auch solche Probleme habt und eventuell sogar eine Lösung wisst. Oder darf ich wegen dem Ding wieder zu Cube bzw. gleich ne vernünftige verbauen?


----------



## Bener (6. März 2017)

*Das* soll Drama sein? Da fehlt viel mehr Mimimi! Wenn ich an meine schwulen Nachbarn von damals denke, *der* konnte Drama!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (6. März 2017)




----------



## Orikson (6. März 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> *Das* soll Drama sein? Da fehlt viel mehr Mimimi! Wenn ich an meine schwulen Nachbarn von damals denke, *der* konnte Drama!


Ich könnte natürlich noch ein wenig mehr rumheulen und den eigentlichen Grund dieses Themas damit verwässern, aber dann hättes du Troll ja Langeweile 

Der Titel ist bestimmt etwas überspitzt und hat damit auch erreicht was ich damit erreichen wollte, nämlich dass jemand neugierig reinliest und eine hilfreiche Antwort gibt. Auf letzteres muss ich aber wohl noch warten


----------



## Sascha_89 (6. März 2017)

Ich hatte ein anderes Problem, meine ist nicht ganz ausgefahren und ging nur mit Kraft die letzte cm raus. Da war das Problem, dass die Sattelklemme einen Tick zu fest angezogen war. Das könntest du mal ausprobieren, war wirklich nur ein ganz kleines Stück zu fest.


----------



## FZ1 (7. März 2017)

die Sattelklemme immer mit DrehmomentSchlüssel festziehen. Da reagieren die Stützen empfindlich drauf


----------



## tomke (31. März 2017)

Und in der Sattelstütze ist keine einstellbare Luftfeder vorhanden sondern eine Stahlfeder. Für Personen unter 65 kg wird es dann schwer die Stütze ganz abzusenken.


----------



## Lucky_Loki (9. Mai 2019)

Hi, 

hat hier jemand zufällig auch Probleme damit, dass sich die Sattelstütze absenkt, ohne das der Hebel am Lenker betätigt wird?


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Lucky_Loki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat hier jemand zufällig auch Probleme damit, dass sich die Sattelstütze absenkt, ohne das der Hebel am Lenker betätigt wird?


Zugspannung zu hoch?
Check


----------



## Lucky_Loki (9. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zugspannung zu hoch?
> Check



Danke schon mal für die Antwort!

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen. Das Problem ist, dass es eben nur manchmal passiert und nicht wirklich 
reproduzierbar ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Lucky_Loki schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antwort!
> 
> Das werde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen. Das Problem ist, dass es eben nur manchmal passiert und nicht wirklich
> reproduzierbar ist.


Zugspannung zu hoch oder der Zug klemmt bzw. rutscht nicht mehr richtig zurück in der Hülle. Dadurch bleibt er nach Betätigung quasi (etwas) gezogen und die Stütze arretiert nicht mehr richtig. 
Bike/Stütze neu? So gekauft? Selbst verlegt? Innenlaufender Zug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky_Loki (9. Mai 2019)

Bike/Stütze neu? ja/ja
So gekauft? ja
Innenlaufender Zug? ja

Das Bike ist zwar ein älteres Modell (CUBE STEREO HYBRID 160 HPA Race 500 27.5) von 2018, aber ich habe es im Dez. 2018 neu gekauft und bin noch keine 100km gefahren. Wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich das Teil noch ersetzt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Problem bescheiden und daraus resultierte auch ein Sturz...


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Natürlich nicht so lucky....
Check mal den Zug, entweder hat er n Knick oder is schlecht geschmiert.
Erstmal Zugspannung verringern(Schraube am Hebel etwas reindrehen)
Wenn das nix hilft:
Hebel vom Lenker abschrauben, Außenzug lösen,wo möglich,Stütze mit Zug aus dem Sitzrohr ziehen, Stütze aushängen .
Dann Zug auf Gängigkeit händisch prüfen. 
Stütze auch prüfen: Schraubenzieher oder Inbus in den Auslöser stecken und auslösen,Stütze reindrücken,auslösen usw.
Wenns der Zug ist ,Innenzug wechseln.
Ich sprüh immer wd40(wd40 ausnahmsweise am Bike;-)) in den Außenzug, und dann neuen Innenzug rein(is n normaler Schaltzug, kannst auch einen von Sram statt Shimano nehmen, die sind etwas dünner und laufen noch leichter)

Alles wieder einbauen.Test


----------



## Lucky_Loki (9. Mai 2019)

Ok, ich werde es versuchen. 
*Fettes *Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Lucky_Loki schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde es versuchen.
> *Fettes *Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!!!


Bitte berichten


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Januar 2020)

Die Cube Dropper Post 150 aus dem STEREO 140 HPC Race 27.5 (MJ 2018) hat jetzt nach relativ wenig Nutzung ein vertikales Spiel von ca. 3-4mm und v.a. ein horizontales Spiel von locker 5mm gemessen an der Sattelspitze. Da wird man seekrank  

Die ist vielleicht auch von TranzX wie im Mofa-Forum (https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/erfahrung-variostuetze-cube.2500/) geschrieben, aber ist eine Billigversion der eh schon günstigen normalen TranzX/BrandX-Stützen.

Luftdruck ist nicht einstellbar, Kartusche hat kein Ventil
Ansteuerung unten ist anders gestaltet und tw. aus Kunststoff.
Hat Cube anscheinend auch gemerkt, das das nix ist, ist nämlich nicht mehr gelistet: https://www.cube.eu/equipment/components/seat-posts/
Ich werd mal reklamieren und schauen was passiert.


----------



## tmstr79 (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich greife mal diesen Beitrag für mein Problem auf. Ich habe ein Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 und den dort standardmäßig verbauten Cube Dropper Post, der auf wundersamer Weise nicht mehr den Hub hat (sollten 150 mm sein), wie er einmal hatte. Der Sattel fährt jedoch bis Anschlag raus. Kann man da den Hub einstellen und ich habe das versehentlich etwas verstellt oder was ist da los? Auf dem Bild seht ihr mein Bike mit ausgefahrenen Sattel. Links, wie es mal war, als ich das Bike neu hatte und rechts, so wie es nun ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (9. August 2022)

Die Cube Dropper Post ist imho Müll. Die funktioniert zwar, bildet aber deutlich schneller Spiel als die meisten anderen mir bekannten Sattelstützen. Im Trail klappert das Ding wie bescheuert. An dem Spiel lässt sich vermutlich auch nichts ändern. Ich würde gegen eine OneUp tauschen


----------



## KettenKlaus (9. August 2022)

Knall mal testweise die Sattelrohrklemme nicht so an.


----------

